# Songs that I'm working on



## DavidMahler

I'll post more than just this one if the feedback is fair. This isn't classical. Been working on these songs for a few months, playing all the instruments in my bed room. I didn't record the second half of the vocals here.

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/7FH6tguUhU/01_Song.mp3.html

and another one which I don't know what to do with ...
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/WRbzguV7Ej/06_The_Clouded_Dream.mp3.html

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/FBnLKGZd7N/01_Outside_My_Window.mp3.html


----------



## DavidMahler

This isn't my original (obviously) but I figured I'd post it


----------

